# Holster (?)



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

What do you SP101 people carry it in? I like strong side belt slide/pancake type holsters for casual wear. Anybody have any sugestions?


----------



## BigHoss2 (Aug 5, 2008)

Simplyrugged silverdollar pancake. Great holster handmade in Alaska. Get the insideout straps then it's also iwb. I love mine. Rob, the owner, answers the phone himself. Check the website. Simplyrugged.com I think. Hoss


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey thanks, I'll go check it out. I shot the 101 for the first time Sat. I like it a lot. I picked up some Fed 125gr HP for it today,and hope to try a few later. I'm looking forward to carrying it. I'm off to the holster site right now,Thanks.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Galco Concealable. GREAT HOLSTER. I gave one to my nephew for his 101 a couple of years ago. He uses it on a regular basis and ix very happy

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=195&GunID=171


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the links guys. I appreciate it. I ordered a Bianchi mod 7 Shadow II to try it in. Not super expensive,($49.00), and is supposed to be delivered today. I may have a custom holster made for it this winter. I have to decide just exactly how I want to carry it first. Thanks again for the input fellas,R.J.


----------

